

Ask HN: How do I add a newsletter to my existing app with 7K users? - nickfrost

I have a community of 7,000 users, but have not implemented a newsletter yet. Any advice on which service I should use and how I should introduce it to my community?<p>Thank! :)
======
rodriguezcommaj
There are a ton of email service providers out there. For that size of a list,
you will probably be spending at least a little bit of money. My favorite ESP
is CampaignMonitor - [http://campaignmonitor.com](http://campaignmonitor.com)
\- but a lot of people really like MailChimp, Emma, or CakeMail.

I would recommend doing two things to announce it - (1) Add something on the
community site. If you have a sidebar or area on the front and other pages -
add a section with a quick blurb on what it is along with a signup form. (2)
If you have the community users' emails, send them an email with an invitation
to sign up for the newsletter. Since they already signed up for the community
- this would fall under the umbrella of transactional email - so you don't
technically need permission from them to send them email - I just wouldn't use
this list for the actual newsletter list - just to ask their permission to get
on the newsletter list.

If users have a dashboard page or something similar, you can always make an
announcement there as well. The main thing is that you want them to give you
express permission to start sending them newsletters. Don't just start
blasting to that list.

------
JamesCRR
We use Mailchimp and find it works well.

